# Friday Photo Overload!!!



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

I was home from work today (first weekday all summer!) and I took the opportunity to spend time with the fids  Muffin is finally getting used to my obsessive photo taking, so she doesn't run away as much anymore! :clap: It looks like I'm choosing favorites, but Julio now likes to jump on my phone when I am trying to take pictures, so there just aren't as many of him 

Enjoy! 

He loves this play gym, he sits on this rope and chats away for hours!










My handsome man




























I took out everything in the cage to clean and rearrange, I found him in the middle of the pile on the floor... can you tell what his two favorite toys are? 










Cute as a button 










He tried to have a chat, but she wasn't having it 










Just hanging out




























Posing! 




























Just being cute and looking at something










Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## Jeannepp (Aug 24, 2013)

Aww they are both so cute. I love the color of your Budgie. I hope someday my parrotlet and cockatiel will be able to be out at the same time without Charlie Hissing (tiel) and Oliver growling (p'let). They sound like a cat and dog fight. Charlie is 10 weeks old and Oliver is 4 months old so I can hope.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I loved the pics! Thanks for sharing. Both of your birds are very cute. And I really like your play gym. Where did you get it?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are both so stinkin cute


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Very cute


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I love the "What's that?" face. Muffin is a doll


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Your two are so cute!

That last picture is adorable


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They are both so adorable, aww!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Cuties!!!!!!!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Great pictures! Muffin is such a little charmer girl  And Julio's colors are fab!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

They are both very sweet!


----------



## jayjay065 (Feb 20, 2013)

Such beautiful babies!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 



sunnysmom said:


> I loved the pics! Thanks for sharing. Both of your birds are very cute. And I really like your play gym. Where did you get it?


I got it from Petco, it's only $19.99 and I got it on sale for $15!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

So cute!  i love the name Julio


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

JuliosMom said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I got it from Petco, it's only $19.99 and I got it on sale for $15!


Wow- that's a deal. All the ones I've looked at are a lot more and I like yours better. I see a trip to Petco in my future.  Thanks.


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

They're so cute!


----------

